# Sims 3 - Time Control



## Star07 (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey I got The Sims 3 today and I installed it onto my computer and the game works perfectly fine apart from, when I go to speed time up or down it just stays the same ticking along at normal speed. Im pretty sure my computer is more than good enough to run it but heres my computer spec's 

PC OS: Windows 7 Ultimate
CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.40 GHz
RAM: 4096 MBytes TYPE: DDR2
Graphics: NVIDIA GeForce 7300 SE/7200 GS
Mainboard: MS-7187 Intel i945p

On the Windows Experience Index I only get 3.2 because of my graphics which is:
Graphics: 3.5
Gaming Graphics: 3.2

I dunno if its going to be something to do with not having the right drivers or what, but yer if anyone has any idea why it would be great help 

Thanks for ya time


----------



## Mia H. (Feb 14, 2009)

Wow, I have that exact same problem. I don't think it's your computer. I had to watch my sim sleep because all three fast forward settings wouldn't work. It's very irritating.


----------



## RogueSpear00 (Jan 18, 2008)

So this problem interested me even though I don't play the game. I found some possible fixes. From the looks of it is a widespread problem and a bug in the game, and coule possibly be the most annoying thing I've ever heard of lol.

This problem also seems more prevelant on Vista machines, so you do probably want to swap out of Windows 7 to XP, honestly. 7 is still in RC, so there are quite a few more bugs to be worked out - but that's a whole other topic.

Check this out:
http://forum.thesims3.com/jforum/forums/show/208.page

Possible Fix 1:


> cefleeny85 wrote:
> **Running in Vista? Try this to fix the speed problem!**
> 
> For XP the game requires a 2.0 Ghz processer, but for Vista, the game requires a 2.4 Ghz processor.
> ...


Possible Fix 2:


> I had the same problem. Then I moved the screen onto an idle area such as a part of the yard that just had grass/trees, and the time sped up for me.


----------

